# Rob Myers



## RAXL

So, anyone else heard this bit about Rob Zombie taking on Michael Myers?:jol: 

Not in a Halloween sequel, but in a ....wait for it.....

a re-imagining of the film. :googly:


----------



## Sinister

I'm very anxious to see how Rob does with this. Although I have a problem with folks re-doing some films, I think if anyone can do real justice to this franchise it's Zombie. He is after all a true Horror fan, and not some studio exec **** just out to make a quick dollar.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*June 4, 2006

DIMENSION FILMS TO MAKE NEW "HALLOWEEN" FILM;
AUTEUR FILMMAKER ROB ZOMBIE TO WRITE AND DIRECT

Trancas International Films to Produce
Along With Rob Zombie and Andy Gould

NEW YORK, NEW YORK (June 4, 2006) - Dimension Films is proud to announce that they will make a new "Halloween" movie with Rob Zombie (The Devil's Rejects, House of 1000 Corpses) writing, directing and serving as a producer. Malek Akkad of Trancas International Films (Halloween H20: 20 Years Later) will produce the feature along with Andy Gould of Vision Entertainment Group (The Devil's Rejects, House of 1000 Corpses). Zombie will also serve as music supervisor on the film. Miramax Films will co-finance the development with Dimension Films. The announcement was made today by The Weinstein Company co-chairman, Bob Weinstein.

Zombie's vision of this film is an entirely new take on the legend and will satisfy fans of the classic "Halloween" legacy while beginning a new chapter in the Michael Myers saga. This new movie will not only appeal to horror fans, but to a wider movie-going audience as well. It will not be a copycat of any prior films in the "Halloween" franchise. The film is set for an October 2007 theatrical release.

Bob Weinstein stated, "Rob Zombie is a gifted musician and performer as well as a talented filmmaker. His vision for this new 'Halloween' is spectacular and I am thrilled to be collaborating with him and to work closely with Malek Akkad to continue the legacy built by his father, the late Moustapha Akkad."

Zombie said, "I have been a huge, huge fan of John Carpenter's original film since its release. So when Bob Weinstein approached me about this, I jumped at the chance to join forces with Dimension Films on this amazing project."

The "Halloween" story began with the 1978 release of "John Carpenter's Halloween," executive produced by the late Moustapha Akkad, founder of Trancas International Films and became the highest grossing independent film of the time. Moustapha Akkad's son, Malek, is now taking some of the reigns on this new "Halloween" project to continue the outstanding work begun by his father. Malek Akkad stated, "Trancas is very excited to be working with Rob Zombie and producing another 'Halloween' with Bob Weinstein and Dimension, the home of the franchise for the last three installments. It will be a fitting and worthy tribute to my late father."

"I am thrilled to be working again with Rob and with Dimension Films on such an iconic project that will reinvigorate 'Halloween' and Michael Myers in a truly terrifying new way," stated Andy Gould, Rob Zombie's long time manager and producer of Zombie's two previous films.

Richard Saperstein, president of production, Matthew Stein, senior vice president of production and Alex Franklin, director of development and production will oversee the project on behalf of Dimension. Bret McCartney of Trancas International will oversee production on behalf of Trancas.

Andrew Kramer, executive vice president of business and legal affairs, and Lumumba Mosquera, senior vice president of business and legal affairs, negotiated on behalf of Dimension Films. Attorneys David Fox and Jeffrey Light of Myman Abell Fineman Greenspan & Light negotiated on behalf of Rob Zombie. Attorney Wayne Kazan of Weissmann Wolff Bergman Coleman & Silverman negotiated on behalf of Akkad. Rob Zombie is represented by Paradigm.

ABOUT ROB ZOMBIE

An auteur filmmaker and music artist with shrewd insight and creative vision, Rob Zombie challenges audiences as he stretches the boundaries of film, music and publishing.

Zombie is the longest active artist on Geffen Records and has sold in excess of fifteen million records. He is currently on a sold-out nationwide tour for his latest gold-selling album, "Educated Horses." which debuted at number five on the Billboard Top 200.

In 2000, Zombie jumped from music to film with his directorial debut and cult smash hit, "House of 1000 Corpses." Due to the film success Zombie returned in 2004 to helm its follow up the critically acclaimed, "The Devil's Rejects." Zombie was hailed by critics and fans alike as a visionary filmmaker due to the film's uncompromising and wildly inventive exploitive throw-back style.

Prior to "House of 1000 Corpses," Zombie directed dozens of high profile music videos. In 1995 Zombie won an MTV Music Video Award for "More Human Than Human," becoming the first self-directed artist to win such an award.

After the success of "The Devil's Rejects," Zombie entered the world of animation with "The Haunted World of El Superbeasto" a feature length film in production at IDT.

ABOUT MALEK AKKAD

Malek Akkad is a twenty-year veteran of the entertainment industry. Under his guidance, Trancas International Films, has evolved into a diverse entertainment company, involved in production, distribution, management, music publishing and merchandising.

Akkad has produced the last three installments of the successful "Halloween" franchise, distributed by Dimension films, and is currently producing "Halloween 9." Some other producing credits include "Walking After Midnight," "The Psychic Murders," the recently completed, "Made In Brooklyn," and the documentary, "Halloween: 25 Years of Terror."

As a director, Akkad has numerous commercials and music videos to his credit, including clients such as Coke Cola, and artists like Lo-Ball, Simon Shaheen & Kazem. He also directed the feature film, "The Psychic Murders," starring James Russo, Henry Rollins, and Terry Farrell. He is currently developing "The Princess of Alhambra," a sweeping historical epic set in medieval Spain, based on a script by Oscar winning screenwriter, Robert Bolt.

Akkad's company, Trancas, also manages a vibrant film library, including titles such as "Halloween," "Halloween 4," "Halloween 5," "Hell Night," and "Lion of the Desert." It also runs a merchandising department, and the music publishing company, Jack-O-Lantern Music. Trancas has recently opened television and management divisions, with several projects in development, and a roster of recognizable talent.

Tring Entertainments is Akkad's overseas affiliate, handling Trancas' library internationally, with offices in Twickenham Film Studios, home to such legendary productions such as "Reds," "Ghandi," "Blade Runner," "Donnie Brasco," "Interview with a Vampire" and Superman II & III, to name a few.

Akkad's newly formed Paranormal Pictures, in association with Jon Sheinberg's The Machine, has recently completed production of the mob comedy, "Made In Brooklyn." The company has also produced the upcoming release from Anchor Bay Entertainment, "Halloween: 25 Years of Terror."

Like you Sinister, I am eager to see Zombie's take on te whole Halloween revamp  Gonna be great!!​*


----------



## RAXL

Please.
Let's be honest, that stuff about "not just horror fans". Who writes that crap?
Do they actually get paid to write such nonsense? 

And, Rob Zombie, doing a metal version of the HALLOWEEN theme?:googly: 

I hope this ends up in the same place as the new Friday the 13th.


----------



## Hella

Oh sweet, Halloween was one of the 1st Horror films I ever saw, holds a special place in my heart..lol can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Hella said:


> Oh sweet, Halloween was one of the 1st Horror films I ever saw, holds a special place in my heart..lol can't wait to see how this turns out.


*I agree, I love Rob Zombie .. adn I think his take on Halloween should be very interesting to say the least ​*


----------



## Faustian_Pact

We will always have the original.

Given the no-name hacks,-& Wes Craven- they could have chosen;Rob Zombie will inject some personality into his movie. 
I'm curious to see who he hires for the roles.


----------



## Sinister

My guess is he'll only use the format from the first movie and put his own characters in with the exception of The Shape himself. It makes logical sense. After all, if it isn't really a "remake" but a "re-imagining" that would be the only way to go, otherwise, what's the point?


----------



## Faustian_Pact

It should be interesting.


----------

